# Lost paddle in the numbers



## abron (Nov 19, 2004)

*salvage and recovery succesful*

Happy ending to the end of my trip, post Arkansas swim team renewal debacle...today after packing up my camp, I went back to the spot, and with great midday sunlight and lovely clear colorado water, was able to spot my paddle wedged halfway in a rockpile, underwater with half the paddle fully out in the current. it was actually feasible to access, so I geared up a bit, swam out and retrieved it easily , and it is no worse for the wear and the overnight in the river. a couple scratches on the shaft from rocks. it wedged good.would have been there til the water dropped or a boat snapped it in half. glad to be able to mitigate a hazard i inadvertently created...
Lucky boy am I.... got to appreciate when the river gives you back what could have been long gone. Respect and condolences to the fallen as well. RIP. Gear is nothing in the big picture.
Cheers again, SYOTR


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice work! Would suuuuck to loose a new Sho Gun. Aint nobody got time fo dat.


----------

